# You know you're obsessed with flyfishing when.....



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I'm sure we all our little quirks. I thought it might be fun to share them.

I love to spin deer hair and always keep a fly I'm working on in my console in the car. I keep a pair of scissors and trim and shape them a little more to get them as good as I can.

I'm sitting at a red light this morning thinking...."I'm crazy".

What's your goofy, obsessed habit?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Midgit porn. Can't leave the house without it.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

flyfisher said:


> I'm sure we all our little quirks. I thought it might be fun to share them.
> 
> I love to spin deer hair and always keep a fly I'm working on in my console in the car. I keep a pair of scissors and trim and shape them a little more to get them as good as I can.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are a little crazy. I used to tie leaders in class back in college. My first attempt at college to clarify.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> Midgit porn. Can't leave the house without it.


This is actually pretty normal.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Watch out for MidgetFu$&cker.com. It will lock your boss's computer for awhile.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

This has to be one of the more interesting threads that I have read on PFF. Wouldn't you know that it's in the fly fishing forum...WE FLY TIER'S ARE CRAZY!!! Going to try and find some reds mañana off of 331.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

cliphord said:


> This has to be one of the more interesting threads that I have read on PFF. Wouldn't you know that it's in the fly fishing forum...WE FLY TIER'S ARE CRAZY!!! Going to try and find some reds mañana off of 331.


Make sure U report on your trip. I threw my arm off yesterday @ Hogtown for 1 trout, but I'm not crazy :no:. Bay looks like coffee w/touch of cream over this way.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I painted the house today. I refuse to burn myself out too early in the year, as I have done it many times. Another 2 weeks though, and the 12 wt is getting stretched!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know I was hooked on flyfishing the first time a nice river bass exploded on my little #8 popping bug...I unhooked him, flipped it back out and a fat bluegill swallowed it just as quick...I then realized I was obsessed.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> I know I was hooked on flyfishing the first time a nice river bass exploded on my little #8 popping bug...I unhooked him, flipped it back out and a fat bluegill swallowed it just as quick...I then realized I was obsessed.


For me, it was when we took a vacation to the Smokies when I was 7 or 8 years old and I saw a guy trout fishing with a flyrod. I didn't understand it 
or anything but I knew I thought it was the coolest thing I'd ever seen. This
was in the mid-60s.

Then, in high school, I found out you could actually fish with a flyrod down here. Like many, I started with bream...then bass...then salt water.

In spite of getting frustrated as heck trying to catch a tarpon on a fly, it's still the greatest game going for my money.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

When you read this site EVERY day !!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

lsucole said:


> When you read this site EVERY day !!


...and wish every time you do that you were out on the water somewhere. :thumbup:


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

A buddy and I were lucky enough to get taken out to the gulf before we went to a-stan. I had always wanted to catch an amberjack on a fly rod. I put an 8oz jig and a piece of bonita on a 30lb leader and sent it down. I couldn't believe my luck, I must have caught the perfect size AJ without breaking my leader or rod!!!! I was hooked then but I have a lot to learn. I think it's still on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V_yjgMs2K0


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Crap, I suck at linking...just choose one, lol.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

cliphord said:


> I put an 8oz jig and a piece of bonita on a 30lb leader and sent it down.


 :001_huh: :confused1:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

CaptHarry said:


> :001_huh: :confused1:


 :shifty:blink::whistling:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

there is a difference between "on a fly rod" and "on the fly".....

I think alot of people think that fighting the fish on a fly rod is a big deal, when in reality, it is not. You can beat a fish faster on fly gear than most conventional set ups. The obsession has nothing to do with fighting a fish on what most obviously believe to be "wimpy" rods. Look at the strength of this thing! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IskEcSttB_E

If you are dropping a jig down on a wreck with a chunk of bait, you missed the entire point.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I have to agree TF. Cool video, Rajeff is a real character; I had a casting class w/him last year in Helen Ga it was fun and informative. :yes:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to get that chance! Those jokers can straight punch a fly line!


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a Dr. Client who has a fly tying bench in the storage area of his Offices. His nurses say hell ty while waiting on a test sometimes. Me, I tie everyday. Its my cable TV substitute, watching "Archer" on Netflix & tying. I've got gallon ziploc bags of culls. I just give them to the boys at the hunting camp.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like an orthopedist I know over in Mobile. 

You tie some good stuff BTW.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*Punching Flies*

Capt. Harry or Time havent taken me yet. So they have seen a newbie cast lately still waiting on my invite to go hit the Spanish on Fly Capt. Harry, or Time........


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Well let's go. Your boat or we're walking the beach though. I'm a dry land operation these days till the wife and I start seeing eye-to-eye


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, He's great at it too. A diehard crusher !


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

time I am off sunday and monday meet anywhere you like my boat is parked in gulf breeze but she trailers


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Still waiting on Capt.Harry to invite lol


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, I understand the ethics of the discussion. I just wanted to have a little fun!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

deltacreekflies said:


> Still waiting on Capt.Harry to invite lol


:laughing:I will warn, my invites come late in the evening/night, and usually start early .......and don't forget I live on the West Side, so add 45 minutes for you to get over this way.  (All invites are in line behind my Son, Dad, Customers) 



cliphord said:


> Yeah, I understand the ethics of the discussion. I just wanted to have a little fun!!!!!!:thumbup:


:thumbsup:

L8, Harry


----------

